# Driver takes food back …wow



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449605195269394436


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Someone’s getting deactivated.

Why’d she accept the ping? She could have declined. This is the problem: drivers suppose it’s a hidden tip and then get upset when it’s not. I treat every ping the same: if I’m happy, I take it; if not - I reject. Sure, sometimes I’m upset anyway (like when it turns out to be a third-floor climb that should tip more). But shit happens. Move on.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I believe this is an old incident. Unless history repeats itself...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The problem is these go viral and everyone gets pissed off with drivers, and start tipping less.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Someone’s getting deactivated.
> 
> Why’d she accept the ping? She could have declined. This is the problem: drivers suppose it’s a hidden tip and then get upset when it’s not. I treat every ping the same: if I’m happy, I take it; if not - I reject. Sure, sometimes I’m upset anyway (like when it turns out to be a third-floor climb that should tip more). But shit happens. Move on.


She’s gonna be deactivated from a lot more than just Doordash if she keeps that same attitude. Deactivated from life - I’m talking jail time lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449605195269394436


$8.00 tip is above & beyond !
A $5.00 tip is on top end of average.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> I believe this is an old incident. Unless history repeats itself...


History, has a way of doing that . . .


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> $8.00 tip is above & beyond !
> A $5.00 tip is on top end of average.


Well, not for 12 miles, really. But it’s certainly not insulting.

Here’s the thing though - DD must’ve given a higher base - not their favorite $2.75 - for her to accept it. So she must’ve made that $1/mile minimum (she doesn’t act like a noob, so pretty sure her AR is well below 50%). Just go to your car, flip the front door the bird, and move on.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449605195269394436


Are you sure this video is real? After all, its a Tik Tok video, and they are likely fake or staged?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

It's real AND old. 

It's been circulating at least a year now.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's like a shit uber x ride you took it. Suck it up and move on..its to stupid to be real.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449605195269394436


karen...inappropriate on so many levels


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449605195269394436


I wonder how her second delivery went?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Typical Long Island!  Yeah this has been around a long time.


----------

